# Deer Scouting videos 2017



## Jim (Aug 29, 2017)

20 second videos! :beer: These were taken on my Browning Trail cam about 20 yards in front of my ladder stand.

Pretty cool video of doe being chased by a coyote

[youtube]EC4VCkMCibw[/youtube]

Doe and Fawn just eating.......

[youtube]p8wnohgBTL0[/youtube]

Part 2

[youtube]u2wYOo0AUfU[/youtube]


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 31, 2017)

might want to go ahead and get that yote out of there.


----------

